# Triple Bypass, what a day!



## TuneInTokyo (Jun 23, 2005)

I just wanted to say I thought the event, weather, and company was terrific! It was my first time and wow...what a fun one. I will be a Bypasser for now on. 

I did not notice many injured people, so thats a good thing. Just the poor guy that crashed hard under the bridge coming down Vail Pass.

Start some good stories about a fantastic day..........

My story is I blew a spoke on my front wheel doing 55mph! down Loveland Pass. Luckly I was only 10 miles from home and grabed my other wheel to continue.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

It was a great day. It was my first time too and certainly the most strenuous ride I've done in years, if not the most strenuous ever. I put in some decent training this year, and I felt pretty good - better than I expected to - until the Vail Pass climb, when my reserves were just a bit depleted. We had a welcome tailwind going up there, and Vail Pass always comes up a couple miles sooner than I expect, which was also welcome. We got rain going down Vail pass and had a chilly descent; I had sufficient clothing but I certainly did not envy those without tights or long-finger gloves. 

The Squaw Pass descent was really fun, and the Loveland Pass descent went on forever! Vail Pass descent was more stressful than fun, with the narrow path and the rain--had to brake a lot. The final stretch from Vail to Avon was a blast! Downhill with a tailwind, ya can't beat that after 100 miles.  The dreaded climb from Georgetown to Loveland Basin didn't seem so bad to me.

I had no incidents, happy to say, but my buddy got a 4 flats on the first climb! He had to get catch a sag and get a new front tire, then rejoined us in Georgetown. We never did find what the problem was with the other tire.

Glad you survived the broken spoke!


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Great Day*

I had a great day, this was year 3 for me. I was able to ride faster and at a lower HR than last year. My hamstrings started cramping on Swan Mtn Road and that continued off and on all the way to the finish. Other than that the ride was uneventful. I dropped all my friends on bike trail heading up to Copper, and continued to just hammer up Vail Pass, usually by that point in the ride I'm really into just finishing it as quickly as possible.

It was really nice having a tailwind from Vail to Avon for the first time.

I didn't see any crashes, but that corner coming down vail pass is pretty bad. (As is the hard right on the back path at the Minturn intersection) A few people crash at that spot on Vail every year, with the rain this year it was almost guaranteed that there would be some carnage.

Total time on the bike 7:20.


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

> my buddy got a 4 flats on the first climb! He had to get catch a sag and get a new front tire, then rejoined us in Georgetown. We never did find what the problem was with the other tire


Somebody spread tacks on the climb up Squaw, not sure where, but I heard plenty about it. Team Evergreen had it swept up by the time I passed I guess.

Birddog


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

*You guys rock*



Birddog said:


> Somebody spread tacks on the climb up Squaw, not sure where, but I heard plenty about it. Team Evergreen had it swept up by the time I passed I guess.
> 
> Birddog



I was headed up to the mountains on Saturday afternoon for some riding of my own, and we came across the group on I-70 prior to Loveland Pass. My SO was driving so I leaned out my window and cheered and hooted and hollered. Some people gave me a thumbs-up back, some people simply smiled, some people were numb.

How do you get from west vail (I know you're on the path up to the 24 intersection) to Avon? Does the path keep going?

Congrats. Nice job guys.


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

> How do you get from west vail (I know you're on the path up to the 24 intersection) to Avon? Does the path keep going?


The road dead ends at the W end of Vail. Then you ride on a bike path for several hundred yards, then back onto a road into Avon. You were right on about the "thumbs up, smiles, and numb" description. That grind from Georgetown to Loveland is definitely numbing, esp along I70 which is easily the worst part of the ride in many aspects.

Birddog


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

Birddog said:


> The road dead ends at the W end of Vail. Then you ride on a bike path for several hundred yards, then back onto a road into Avon. You were right on about the "thumbs up, smiles, and numb" description. That grind from Georgetown to Loveland is definitely numbing, esp along I70 which is easily the worst part of the ride in many aspects.
> 
> Birddog



Yeah I've ridden that path out of Vail but I always take 24 south to Minturn...to Battle Mountain...to Tennesee Pass...to Leadville...at which point I want to die. Anyway, do you go back onto I-70, or 24 to get to Avon?

Regarding being on I-70 pre-Loveland, I saw piles of big trucks with boats and campers behind them with scowls on the faces of the drivers driving as aggressively as they could. I figured the riders weren't too psyched about being there (I never am when I ride I-70 {the few times/year I do}) so I tried to spread a little cheer.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Birddog said:


> The road dead ends at the W end of Vail. Then you ride on a bike path for several hundred yards, then back onto a road into Avon. You were right on about the "thumbs up, smiles, and numb" description. That grind from Georgetown to Loveland is definitely numbing, esp along I70 which is easily the worst part of the ride in many aspects.
> 
> Birddog


yup...the I-70 section is always the worst for me. Boring and steeper than it looks. I missed TBP this year--was on vacation drinking beer. Sounds like a good day with decent weather. Always a plus.


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

> do you go back onto I-70, or 24 to get to Avon?


The Q sheet shows it as Highway 6, it's on the S side of Avon. I'm not that familiar with the area.
Birddog


----------



## germplayer (Jan 6, 2005)

*Thanks...I-70 Did Suck!*



JPRider14 said:


> I was headed up to the mountains on Saturday afternoon for some riding of my own, and we came across the group on I-70 prior to Loveland Pass. My SO was driving so I leaned out my window and cheered and hooted and hollered. Some people gave me a thumbs-up back, some people simply smiled, some people were numb.
> 
> I-70 was def. the worst...oh yeah climbing up Loveland pass wasn't so great either!


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Interesting Sights along way*

Laundry list of intestesting sights/events along the way.

1 - The 1/4 mile hike a bike to avoid the section on Squaw where someone put down tacks.

2 - "Team Bad A**" riding an MTB up Squaw with a huge cooler on the back and the radio playing

3 - The guy on the Schwinn Stingray (stick shift mounted on the top tube)

4 - Watching a guy push his wife up part of Squaw.

5 - New location for the Squaw rest station, much better location.

6 - Seeing 4 guys relieving themselves in the trees 100 yards down the road from the aid station on squaw, where there were no lines to use the restroom.

7 - The Idaho Springs hike a bike.

8 - A guy on a single speed on US6. He did have 2 chainrings up front, but that's it. What a stud. He was nice enough to offer to swap bike for the trip up to the top of Loveland, but unfortunately he wasn't riding a 62.

9 - Having a guy sucking my wheel all the way up Vail Pass. There was just enough headwind, and he was just strong enough that I couldn't get rid of him. Really nice guy, seriously. It gave me something to do on the last pass and he was very appreciative at the top.

10 - Blasting into Avon at a tailwind fueled 35+ mph

11 - All the volunteers.

Can't wait for next year's ride.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

godot said:


> 3 - The guy on the Schwinn Stingray (stick shift mounted on the top tube)


Stingray Phil! He does that every year.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*StingRay Phil*

Saw him last year too, amazing effort


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Triple Stuff*

Tacks on the road - a guy who lives up on the pass (Echo Hills I think) drives a green pickup, is known to be the biggest a$$ up in the hills. We went by the tacks at about 6:30, mostly picked up, about 20 people were flatted. Can't figure out how no one has tracked him down!!

As usual, the energy level of everybody at the top of Vail Pass takes a notice leap. Lot os smiles, knowing the finish is just an hour away.

Headed back to Evergreen about 5pm, it was POURING on Vail Pass. Saw the last of the riders coming through, didn't look like fun. That path from the top of the pass is a bear when its wet.

Sorry to hear a rider went down on the sharp turn under the highway about halfway down Vail Pass. It should be marked year-round. God knows why it isn't marked for the Triple. I've mentioned it, even rattled a couple cages for signage, but no luck. I'm sure that many who don't know the descent come into that turn a bit weary and I'm sure there's more than one set of soiled shorts after barely scooting through without biffing big time. I haven't seen it, hope I never do, if you miss the apex, it could be a doozy. The bottom half of the Vail Pass descent is always fast and fun.

We had a nice paceline of 9-10 from the bottom of Vail Pass to Avon. Good stuff.

As always, lots of tired, but very happy riders at the finish. Tasty grub. Cold beer.

Cheers--


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*Good Time*

It was my first time in Colorado, and thus also my first time for the event. It was really well supported. Some people I know complained about the entry fee, but after seeing the fantastic support and organization, it was worth every penny.

I can say with all honesty that I am a wuss. The descents scared the bejeesus out of me. Lets just say that the piddly descents in Missouri don't offer that much in picking lines through curves at 50+mph. Basically I rode the brakes at the top of the climb until my hands cramped, then I would let go and ride just fine after that. I need to get more experience at that. I only about overcooked one turn coming down Squaw, after that... everything seemed fine. Descending on that bike path on the backside of Vail was a bit freaky, especially with oncoming riders.

I loved the ride. The kooky thing is that everything skews your perspective out there...or it did mine. That part from Georgetown to Loveland that everyone complained about seemed...or "appeared" flat, or going downhill to me. But I know that it wasn't, but my mind was telling me that it was... does that make sense?

I saw two wrecks. One dude going UP Loveland just fell over. He was riding along and just fell over. It just so happens that it happened to be about 7 feet in front of this semi-trailer that was passing us, and luckily the truck stopped before running over his head. Weird. Then further on up, one guy was climbing, head down and right after he passed me, he ran right into the back of this dude going about 2mph. 

Crazy thing, from a flatlander like myself, is that I found these particular climbs to be really really easy. Would you all from Colorado agree? I was a little nervous, but found my worry to be unfounded. Then again... the group I was with rode RIDICULOUSLY slow. So I would wait 20+ minutes at some of the stops for them to arrive. Then, we'd take off together, and regroup, etc. But then, after that stop at the beginning of 10 mile canyon, I had had enough... and my seat was KILLING ME, and I wanted off the bike. So I took off. 

I will do the ride again, but next time, I think I would like to get in with a faster group.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

none of the climbs are all that tough, but cumulatively they add up to a long day in the saddle. You nailed why I hate the Georgetown section on I-70. Looks flat but ain't. Feels like you're riding with a flat tire. Plus the semis going by at 65 mph are no fun. A tougher climb I did was on Ride the Rockies this year. Grand Junction to Delta over Grand Mesa. Not all that steep, but 7500 feet of climbing with no letup for 20 some miles is painful. Moreso when it's 98 degrees. Near Boulder there are many steeper climbs, but nothing all that long. If you can do the Triple Bypass and say it's easy you are in pretty darn good shape IMO.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*Thanks BoJo, but...*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> If you can do the Triple Bypass and say it's easy you are in pretty darn good shape IMO.


Please note:

Then again... the group I was with rode RIDICULOUSLY slow. So I would wait 20+ minutes at some of the stops for them to arrive. Then, we'd take off together, and split up, then regroup, etc.

That means... If I was there for 20 minutes waiting, and then they took 10-15 minutes to get food, water, etc... that means I had at LEAST 3 20-35 minute stops. We didnt stop long at Squaw. But seemed like I waited for freaking EVER at the base of Loveland and whatever that stop was before 10 mile canyon. Dude, I walked around and took pictures of cool Look bikes. Here was my favorite... classy.


----------



## dcp_nz (Jun 20, 2005)

Unfortunately I am that guy that wiped out badly coming down Vail Pass. No idea what happened since I sustained a pretty nasty concussion and short term memory loss. Apparently noone saw accident but someone found me climbing back up to the bike path and called 911 - my thanks to that person. I spent the night in Vail Valley hospital and thankfully they don't think I'll have any problems long term but I am not allowed to do anything that could cause another knock to the head for at least 4 weeks. Bike appears to be remarkably undamaged with the exception of brake-shifter twisted around and taco'd wheels.

On a brighter note, the rest of my group all had a great time and based on what I do remember from earlier in the day I was as well. It was my first time doing the Triple Bypass and we had been taking it pretty easy all day to make sure there was gas left in the tank at the end. I look forward to having another go next year hopefully a happier conclusion.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Get Well Soon*

That sucks. Concussions are not a good thing. Hope you have a quick, full recovery.

That corner really does need to be permanantly marked.

Get Well Soon


----------



## vcyclist (Apr 18, 2005)

*Corner?*

Is that fast corner on the bike path going into Vail? Let me know the location, I'll be riding that this next week and don't want any surprises. Thanks


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Corner*

The corner in question is heading down the Pass into Vail. I don't know the mileage from the top. From the top of the pass, you'll be on 2 lane road past the lakes on your left (watch for widelife around this area, I almost t-boned a porcipine a couple years ago), then you'll hop on the bike path. The path will swing away from the interstate and take you through the trees. The path will then come back and run very close to the interstate, almost like an extended shoulder with a fence between you and traffic heading the other way. When you get to this part you're getting close to the corner. There will be a quick right then left followed by a steep-ish grade, the corner is at the bottom of the steep part. It's a hard right that will take you under the interstate.

Hope this helps, have a good time up there.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

godot said:


> The corner in question is heading down the Pass into Vail. I don't know the mileage from the top. From the top of the pass, you'll be on 2 lane road past the lakes on your left (watch for widelife around this area, I almost t-boned a porcipine a couple years ago), then you'll hop on the bike path. The path will swing away from the interstate and take you through the trees. The path will then come back and run very close to the interstate, almost like an extended shoulder with a fence between you and traffic heading the other way. When you get to this part you're getting close to the corner. There will be a quick right then left followed by a steep-ish grade, the corner is at the bottom of the steep part. It's a hard right that will take you under the interstate.
> 
> Hope this helps, have a good time up there.


There is also a "gate" section on the old vail pass road to be wary of--also some broken up road along there as well. One lady wiped out on TBP near the gate section. Don't think she saw it coming up and she panicked.


----------

